# WampServer/Apache Dont work?



## SheerIce (May 30, 2008)

----- Stats ------
- Windows Vista
- WampServer 2.0a
- Behind Router ( Port Forwarded All necessary ports )

I'm having a problem with my website. I had everything working and all, but i went on vacation. When i got back. No one could connect to my website, though i could. 
- I checked my IP(same)
- checked internet if it was working properly ( still is )
- checked forwarded ports(nothing changed)
- checked all files for if anything changed(None)
- checked to make sure all programs were online. ( Wampserver, was on )
- checked configuration of Wampserver(all the same)
- used previous working files with nothing changed ( still nothing )
- closed everything, had someone try to connect. ( again, nothing )
- Re-installed Vista ( i was soo confused at the time, still nothing )
- Re-installed everything.
- And Still NOTHING is working...
- Was suggested using "Hamachi" @ www.LogMeIn.com (Only got a Private server for a game working... still didnt fix website... )

Still nothing... Please could someone help me figure out what to change/fix/add to allow my site to be working?

Could something have changed when i went on vacation?


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

whats the domain? maybe your ISP blocked your ip from serving port 80
(because hosting a server is typically against most ISPs terms of service)


----------



## SheerIce (May 30, 2008)

I use Comcast High Speed, i've heard that they dont stop your service if you host a server. I have port forwarded 80 too.

Links
sheerms.servegame.org
sheerms2.servegame.org (Must be connected to my Hamachi Network)

If that helps...

Comcast ToS - http://www6.comcast.net/terms/use/ (See Section III for more info? )


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

comcast throttles people for downloading with bittorrent, i hate em!

btw, here's there policy:
use or run dedicated, stand-alone equipment or servers from the Premises that provide network content or any other services to anyone outside of your Premises local area network ("Premises LAN"), also commonly referred to as public services or servers. Examples of prohibited equipment and servers include, but are not limited to, e-mail, Web hosting, file sharing, and proxy services and servers; 

the url is resolving to a 67.164 ip, which i assume is your IP
if thats the case, dns is fine

its either your router, or comcast blocking you

you can config your server to listen on a different port, and port forward that port on your router - that might get around it


----------



## SheerIce (May 30, 2008)

its probably comcast then... cuz i've portforwaded all the necessary ports, and i couldn't change the ports, else i would have to change the ports inside the client that connects to my game server...


What would i have to do to "unblock" myself, if it was the router blocking me?


----------

